# LARGO VISTA/BIG ROCK SPRINGS?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Does any one know about a full size AKA 1:1 rail road on private property between Largo Vista and Big Rock Springs CA. It is just off Panarama Road.

I friend of mine saw it from a air plane as they were landing. He drove out to the place but could not get near it due to the fact it is all fenced in.

Any one got any imput on this?

Thanks 

JJ


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Which end of Panorama Rd.? North or South of the road?

I look on Google Earth and cannot immediately see anything that looks like a RR (1:1 or otherwise). But it is really hard to distinguish detail amongst all that scrub brush terrain.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is almost in the middle between Big Rock springs and Largo vista. We have seen in on Google Earth but are trying to find out more details if any one knows. There is a chain link fence around the property. It is like Area 51 You can,t get near it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Its TORCHWOOD U.S.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is Torchwood usa?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 24 Jul 2009 07:30 AM 
What is Torchwood usa? 

Ohhhhh.... these poor folk that don't watch "Dr. Who"!


"Dr. Who" is a science fiction series from the BBC that has been in production off and on since 1963 (over 750 episodes and presently in 2009 filming yet another series with a new actor playing Dr Who!... so far there have been 11 different actors in the title role!). 

It is a program about a "time traveler" whose time machine looks like a British Policeman's "Call box" (a largish telephone booth type structure with a telephone on the outside that the public could use to obtain help, and where a policeman could temporarily lock up a prisoner inside). The time machine is called a "TARDIS" (Time And Relative Dimension in Space) that is bigger on the inside than it is on the outside. The Dr. takes a human companion either into the future or past to experience life in those realms/times, usually taking them directly into some near disaster that the good "Dr." straightens out at the last minute so that time and the future is secure for all (except the idiot megalomaniacal bad guys causing the disaster).

Many of the "monsters" that they have encountered in the various episodes have filtered into our culture and people have no idea where they came from if they don't watch the show: Daleks, Cyber Men, TARDIS, etc. and now Torchwood.

It this latest incarnation of the program they have been sneaking in some inter-episode continuity things. It used to be that each episode seldom had any specific reference to other episodes, other than the return of some characters over time. But now there are some seemingly innocuous statements or minor events that later episodes use to explain what is going on. It is now quite a game among faithful viewers to try to find the references to future shows in the early ones (graffiti on walls, minor characters in the background, all sorts of things can become major parts of future plots).

In one early episode in the latest incarnation of the show, set in Victorian England at a castle called Torchwood, Queen Victoria is saved from death by the Dr. and his companion. At the end, although he has saved her life, she banishes him from England and the Earth (something he pays no attention to, obviously) because she believes that he tends to bring danger with him. But to make sure "we" are ready if he ever should return she forms the "Torchwood Institute" to study this para-normal activity that he represents. Torchwood becomes, in subsequent episodes a sort of British "Area 51" where they take all evidence of extraterrestrials (flying saucer parts, weapons, etc.) most of which they never fully figure out. Torchwood then becomes an entity unto itself and starts doing things that are as dangerous to mankind's future as anything that the Dr. seems to bring with him and, of course, he has to come back to earth at some future/past time to "fix" things.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Clever Greg


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...&encType=1 

Looks to me like a caboose.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes it does...........


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea But does anyone know about it? I apperas to have track all over the acerage. I think there is a steam engine there too


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh shoot, it was a quarter mile to the west. 

It is the Mesa Grande Railroad--I believe it's 7.5" gauge, patterned off the D&RGW narrow gauge. 

Thank you for finding where it was--I'd searched Google Earth endlessly! 

http://mapswain.smugmug.com/gallery...5253_rLjqt 
http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...&encType=1


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

heheheheheh....1:1.....love it

I TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO searched Google Earth forever....love these challenges


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

What has a derailer got to do with the current subject?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Rookwood Central on 25 Jul 2009 01:40 AM 
What has a derailer got to do with the current subject?

Someone's trying to derail my post


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I sent the link to this thread to the Guy I work with who saw the RR from the Air. It is the place he was looking for. Thank you all for your imput.


----------

